# New car/no history (R32 GTR)



## R32fanboy (May 8, 2019)

Hi,

This is a bit of a long shot but is anyone aware of a method of obtaining any history for a GTR? I recently came into ownership of a 1991 registered R32 GTR which came with ZERO history (A set of dyno readouts was all that I got). 

I am told the car was imported 10 years ago, using the Know Your Car app on my phone it appears the car has only covered roughly 4,000km in the last 8 years and has only ever had MOT advisories for a noisy exhaust and front brakes wearing thin... as the car has no rear fog light I can only assume this was turned a blind eye to.

Car looks to be clean underneath and in the engine bay/behind the spats but it has had a very quick black respray over the original red paint; which must have been rough as hell as several areas are not the tidiest (the bonnet has plenty of scores visible).


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Carvx.jp should get you the japanese history prior to it being imported.


----------



## R32fanboy (May 8, 2019)

Thanks jnoor, that looks just the job. I'll have a crack at this when I get home tonight and hopefully the result won't be too shocking


----------

